# B.com distance education assessment required?



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi,

I have completed my skill assessment with ACS and have got positive skill assessment result , ACS assessed my 3 year diploma in electronics and Cisco CCNP and given “Comparable to AQF Major in Diploma”.
But they haven’t assessed my Bachelor Of commerce (3 years through distance education) as they assess only ICT qualification. Do I need to get my Degree assessed by Vetassess now to meet 60 point pass mark or is that ok if DIAC ask if required at the time of visa application, 
does Vetassess/DIAC accept distance edu in Bachelor for point purpose. Please advise.

Below is my qualification/experience break up
Skill got assessed by ACS – Computer network and systems engineer
!
Completed 3 year Electronics diploma in 2005
Completed bachelor of commerce through distance edu(2007 to 2010)
!
Experience in computer network and system field : 2005 -2013 (full time)

Point test
Experience – 8 years in last 10 years = 15
IELTS – competent =0
Age 29 =30
Qualification (Bachelor degree in commerce) = 15

Total : 60


Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

If you want points for it you need to get it assessed as equivalent to the AQF.


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Is it ok if DIAC refer to get degree assessed by Vetassess for point advise after visa application,

or is it mandatory to get degree assessed by vetassess before visa application to claim point..

Is there any risk if i do assessment if DIAC ask (that will help to save some $s if DIAC does not ask for it in later stage)

Please suggest


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

No if you want points you must assess it prior to making EOI or risk being rejected due to not meeting requirements at time of application or overclaiming your points. You can not assume it will pass and claim points you must prove it.


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks.

I have one more doubt,

I have got positive skill assessment from ACS 1 month back and at the time of application my experience was 7 years 6 months and its mentioned in the assessment report.I am still working in the same position and will complete total of 8 years in Jun 2013, Hope I can calim points for 8 years experince (15 points) when I apply for visa.

Please suggest


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

You just send pay slips, employer references and tax documents to cover the additional period and you will be given the extra months.


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Thats glad new, many thanks for your quick reply.

Have a great day !


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

stephen.binu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have completed my skill assessment with ACS and have got positive skill assessment result , ACS assessed my 3 year diploma in electronics and Cisco CCNP and given “Comparable to AQF Major in Diploma”.
> But they haven’t assessed my Bachelor Of commerce (3 years through distance education) as they assess only ICT qualification. Do I need to get my Degree assessed by Vetassess now to meet 60 point pass mark or is that ok if DIAC ask if required at the time of visa application,
> ...


Hi Stephen,

Just to keep you posted that you can claim employment points for your post-qualifying employment...That is after the assessed qualification. So, if in your case, the distant learning degree is assessed as relevant, then you can claim points after 2010, but if the diploma is assessed as relevant then you can calim after 2005. To claim 15 points for education, it needs to be assessed as equivalent to an Australian bachelors degree. 

I am sure you already know this...Just thought of adding some light  Good Luck with the process


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

I couldn't find in DIAC site that experience should be after qualification, moreover, I could see 60 points given by the skill select online site when I add qualification obtained in 2010 and experience from 2005 to 2013 in skill select while preparing EOI..

Do you have any document saying about that..thanks


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Just to add, My diploma is assessed by ACS and my experince starts after that, I need degree to be assessed to get 5 points extra only, anyway, my degree is not relevant to my skilled employment..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Whatever qualification ACS used to say you were qualified is the starting point for you experience points.


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Stephen...Yes, Shel is correct...If your diploma was assessed, then you can claim experience points from that day onwards...but as far as I know, the diploma would get you 10 points...and if your degree is assessed then your employment would start counting from the point you finished your degree.

The DIAC site states that your employment should be skilled - which means after the relevant qualification. The tricky part with filling the EOI is, it will calculate the points for whatever the dates you fill in. So, you have to take care to fill in the post qualifying experience as relevant. You can fill the pre-qualifying employment too, but you have to ensure to say they are not relevant (in the YES/NO question) to ensure that the EOI won't over-claim your points.

If you are going to be short of points, you can re-do IELTS. If you get 7 in each band you can get those 10 points!


----------



## ozybychoice (Feb 11, 2013)

I have been observing this forum silently..and believe that u guyz have bundles of info to share.
My question is that is a bachelors in commerce(from india) considered equal to a bachelors in Australia.And can it be positively assessed for accountant,or external auditor?
Has anybody applied for the 189 visa with a bcom from india...is experience mandatory?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi ozybychoice,

well, it depends on whether you have covered the required subjects by IPA/CPA/ICAA (assessing authorities). Go in to their websites and see the requirements. If you have covered those areas then you can submit for the assessment with details of your qualifications/syllabus etc...The document list should also be in their sites.

For Accountants - you need to do Academic IELTS and obtain 7 in each band for the assessment.

Good Luck!


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi VVV,

Thanks

about skilled employment, mine is skilled employment only after my diploma in electronics (3 years) where my experience starts, but i am clamining points for my bachelor degree...

DIAC site not mentioned that experience will be counted only after the qualification to which you claim points, have you checked this with any registered or DIAC earlier...please advise


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

stephen.binu said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Hi Yes, I have checked...They do calculate points after the relevant assessed qualification...A friend of mine got a visa rejected by calculating previous experience...so if your diploma is assessed then they will calculate ur experience after the diploma...but in such an event, I am not sure if you could claim points for your bachelors...as far as I know you will get points for the assessed qualification and if its a diploma, it will be 10 points.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi VVV

i got same situation like this guy

I got diploma electronics 3 yr and after worked 3 yrss,, and later I finished my graduation...

Altoghether I managed 60 pts with SS..

but problem is DIAC accepts experience after diploma in ICT??


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi VVV, thanks for share and your time,


can you please share your friend's situation, is he into accountant profile as urs or IT field...

to double check,
DIAC says you can claim points for your highest qualification but not mentioned that experince will be counted after that qualification if I am correct, moreover, applicant can go for point advise for non-relevant qualifications for point advise from vetaassess...

whats your view..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

stephen.binu said:


> I couldn't find in DIAC site that experience should be after qualification, moreover, I could see 60 points given by the skill select online site when I add qualification obtained in 2010 and experience from 2005 to 2013 in skill select while preparing EOI..
> 
> Do you have any document saying about that..thanks


Well the EOI will add points to whatever the dates you enter. So, you have to be aware to enter post-qualifying experience only. The DIAC booklet (for skilled migrants) clearly says the employment has to be skilled (which means after the relevant qualification). If your diploma is assessed and your relevant employment is post the diploma then you are fine!

I am not sure if you could get the extra 5 points for your degree, if it's not related...I highly doubt that.... but please check before entering...coz if you over-claim points in your EOI, you will be in trouble at the visa stage...so double-check everything...You can use the other threads in this forum too.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../126991-subclass-189-invites-awaiting-co.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club.html


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

stephen.binu said:


> Hi VVV, thanks for share and your time,
> 
> 
> can you please share your friend's situation, is he into accountant profile as urs or IT field...
> ...


My friend was an Accountant...Yes, to be sure, please check from the above mentioned threads, since there are loads of IT guys out there...and they might be able to help!

Good Luck!


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Hi VVV
> 
> i got same situation like this guy
> 
> ...


As far as I know, DIAC accepts experience after the assessed relevant qualification. However, please double-check from the threads I mentioned in my previous post to clarify with people from your field. 

I am an accountant. For me, they counted my experience post qualification and I claimed points only for the assessed qualification.


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi VVV,

for accountant min qualification is bachelor degree and experience will be counted after graduation, its clearly mentioned in DIAC.

but for us, engineers, bachelor degree or atleast 5 years experince can substitute the formal qualification so i am in loop..


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

stephen.binu said:


> Hi VVV,
> 
> for accountant min qualification is bachelor degree and experience will be counted after graduation, its clearly mentioned in DIAC.
> 
> but for us, engineers, bachelor degree or atleast 5 years experince can substitute the formal qualification so i am in loop..


Great..if that is the case then you don't need to worry...ensure you check everything thoroughly and claim the correct points in EOI..

Good Luck!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi vvv

I have same DIAC criteria on website,,, wt u recomnd about my case?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> hi vvv
> 
> I have same DIAC criteria on website,,, wt u recomnd about my case?


hi jay,

not sure about your occupation...better to check on the threads I mentioned above. but please be very sure before filling the EOI...you don't want surprises!

All the very best!


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks VVV, 

Hope DIAC will not deduct 5 years experience from total of 8 years as they have mentioned skill level "SUBSTITUTE*** when they count my experience after diploma in 2005.


Skill level********computer network and systems engineer.

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I have same situation like 5 yr + formal education....

while I got Diploma + 3 yr experience..

Will DIAC accepts it?


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

jaypl


have u cleared ielts....will let you know if i get any further update on this


----------



## stephen.binu (Apr 25, 2013)

VVV said:


> Hi Yes, I have checked...They do calculate points after the relevant assessed qualification...A friend of mine got a visa rejected by calculating previous experience...so if your diploma is assessed then they will calculate ur experience after the diploma...but in such an event, I am not sure if you could claim points for your bachelors...as far as I know you will get points for the assessed qualification and if its a diploma, it will be 10 points.




HI VVV

In your friends case whose visa got rejected unfortunately,

I had a check in CPA site its mentioned that they will assess experince after the bachelor degree for accountant and pre quali will not be considered, so for sure his assessment letter mentioned only after his degree experince..

was he added his pre qualiifcant experince in skill select which is not mentioned in the skill assessment letter? please share the situation to get more idea for all

thank so much


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess its not like that

relevent qualification means, at least something must be studied to your nominated occupation conjuction with your employment...

Diac also accepts employment after certificate or diploma, eventhough strating commensture skill is Bachelor, but all rely on *skill assessment opinion*


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

stephen.binu said:


> HI VVV
> 
> In your friends case whose visa got rejected unfortunately,
> 
> ...


It happened under the old system before skillselect...so, basically he claimed points for employment after the day he completed his exams (of the professional qualification he studied)...but DIAC said it has to be post membership...You know in Accounting qualifications, there is a separate point for exam completion and getting membership after showing experience.. I don't think it's related to you...but the bottom line is to claim points after the relevant qualification..

Good Luck


----------



## Z.Haider (Oct 9, 2015)

*B.com+MBA from university of Mumbai is it enough for a positive assessment?*

I have B.com and MBA from university of Mumbai. with a PTE score of 69 and I am about to send my application for assessment with IPAA. what are the chances of me getting a positive result ?


----------



## Sunnyyhere (Dec 19, 2016)

I have received my ACS Skill Assessment letter with positive assessment , but as my education was a non ICT ,there is no comment related to Qualification (obvious) , now the question is should I get my B.Com assessment done by VETASES before i proceed any further with my application or my graduation will be considered itself for the points calculation ?

Thanks in Advance .


----------



## Sunnyyhere (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi , 

I have received +ve Skill Assessment from ACS over my non ICT qualification RPL application , hence no comments on qualification ,

Only experience after June 2015 has been asses suitable against ICT 263111 , which adds 0 points to my skill points , I have now also completed my MCSE ,so need advice what will be good to do 

1) Raise Review ACS assessment to ADD MCSE as ICT qualification 
2) Lodge new ACS Assesment with MCSE as vendor qualification ?
0r 
3) should file Points test Assessment to VETASSESS for my non ICT qualification 

Please advice


----------

